
Ask HN: Train your own text to speech voice? - derwiki
I&#x27;ve been recording oral histories from my family over the holidays, and it got me thinking that it would be neat to train a TTS voice for some older members of the family. CircumReality is the only free, complete package I&#x27;ve found -- but it doesn&#x27;t seem to have been updated for years (and is Windows only).  Are there any other good resources to train a text-to-speech voice?
======
goodells
This isn't exactly a productive comment, but I just wanted to say that it's
extremely thoughtful to do that for the elders in your family, and I'm sure
they would appreciate it immensely. Now that you've given me the idea, I want
to do this for my grandmother while she is still in good health. Thank you!

~~~
derwiki
You might also be interested in checking out storyworth.com!

